# [OT] Mejor práctica para actualizar x11 overlay

## msardisco

Buenas. Luego de muucho tiempo haciendo lo mismo, me surgio la duda de si existe una mejor práctica para actualizar todo lo instalado desde el overlay de x11.

El método que repito cada dos o tres semanas (si es que no se rompió nada  :Razz: ) es el siguiente:

```
emerge -avu $(eix -I --only-names --in-overlay x11)
```

Obviamente, la falencia de esto es que recompila todo aunque no se hayan realizado modificaciones en el código.

Alguien tiene alguna mejor??

Saludos

----------

## gringo

si estás usando los ebuilds que tiran de git quizás :

emerge -av1 @live-rebuild

?

aunque no sé si los sets están tb. en la versión que está en estable de portage.

Ojo que esto tb. reinstalará cualquier ebuild que tire de cvs, git o lo que sea, es decir todos aquellos que suelen acabar con 9999.

saluetes

----------

## msardisco

Buenas gringo!

En portage 2.1 no estan implementados los sets.

Gracias por la respuesta!

----------

